# Befehl in Chatzeile



## Cemesis (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Wenn man auf Buffed.de geht, sind ja unten rechts jede menge Links von Gegenständen. Wenn man die anklickt sieht man ja die Details dazu. Meine Frage ist, wenn ich zum Beispiel < /blascitem 22798:4:Macht von Menethil > im Chat eingebe, passiert nichts. Woran liegt das? Hab Blasc natürlich installiert, läuft auch und Blascrafter..  Und im Blascmenü so gut wie alle Einstellungen angewählt.

Vielen dank schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Cemesis


----------



## Crowley (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Cemesis,

passiert gar nichts oder kommt eine Meldung, dass der Gegenstand unbekannt ist?

Die Sache mit den Links ist nämlich die, wenn man einen Link benutzt, der auf dem Server unbekannt ist führt das zu einem Verbindungsabbruch. Ich hab da zwar eine Überprüfung eingebaut, musste aber feststellen, dass sich diese nur auf den lokalen Cache bezieht, und man deshalb Links nicht anzeigen die zwar auf dem Server durchaus bekannt sind, aber halt vom selbst Spieler noch nicht gesehen wurden um deshalb nicht angezeigt werden.

Wir werde gleich ein Update des BLASCProfilers rausgeben, dass dann den Link trotzdem anzeigt und nur eine Warnung ausgibt. Die Benutzung geschieht aber auf eigene Gefahr, man sollte den Link nur benutzen, wenn man sicher ist, dass der Gegenstand auf dem eigenen Server bereits gedroppt ist.


----------



## Cemesis (5. Oktober 2006)

Ne es passiert gar nichts.. wenn ich diesen Link eingebe kommt nur der Standarttext für unbekannter Befehl.. Geben Sie /Hilfe ein blabla,  als ob er mit diesen Link gar nichts anzufangen weiß.

Gut es könnte sein, das dieser Hammer den ich linken wollte auf unserem Server noch gar nicht gedropt is.. Obs wohl daran liegt? Ich werd mal versuchen ein Item zu linken das auf jedenfall schonmal vorgekommen is.


Mfg
Cemesis


----------



## Crowley (5. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, den Befehl hab ich erst in Version 0.13.1 vom BLASCProfiler eingebaut, hast du vielleicht noch ne ältere Version?


----------



## Cemesis (6. Oktober 2006)

hab noch die Vision 0.13.0 frauf... wenn ich aber unter Blascconfic die Vision aktualisieren möchte passiert nichts... kann ich die manuell uppen?


----------



## Crowley (6. Oktober 2006)

ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup/BLASCProfiler.zip

Kannst du auch einfach manuell ins AddOns-Verzeichnis packen.


----------



## Cemesis (7. Oktober 2006)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt funktioniert es!

Kann man auch irgendwie Items in den Cache einfügen die auf meinen Server vorher noch nicht vorgekommen ( gedropt ) sind?

Mfg
Cemesis


----------



## Roran (7. Oktober 2006)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was verstehst du unter Cache ?
Wenn du unsere Datenbank meinst,
da kommen neue Items von selber rein.

Durch aufheben usw, wenn der Player den BLASCProfiler nutzt,
sonst gibts keine möglichkeit.


----------



## Shad0w (7. Oktober 2006)

Mich interessiert das wie das mit dem Blasc Itemlink Funktioniert.
Auf unserem Realm laufen Leute mit TF rum aber ich find kein Elementium z.B.

Woran liegt das ? 
Und warum wird zwischen Realms unterschieben ?

MfG


----------



## Rascal (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Blizzard hat da einige Mechanismen eingebaut, welche einen Disconnect verursachen, wenn du versuchst ein Item zu verlinken, das auf diesem Realm noch nicht existiert.


----------



## Gast (13. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Blizzard hat da einige Mechanismen eingebaut, welche einen Disconnect verursachen, wenn du versuchst ein Item zu verlinken, das auf diesem Realm noch nicht existiert.



hmmm. Er hat doch grad gesagt es laufen Leute mit Tf rum. Also muss es auch Elementium geben...

Es wurde doch gesagt, dass es ein Bug ist weil diese Überprüfung nur Sachen zulässt die im eigenen Cache sind. Die muss wieder raus dann sollte es gehen. Dann bekommt man halt mal nen DC. Wäre ja nix neues.


----------

